# Man To Be Sentenced For Hitting Cop With Bottle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WORCESTER, Mass. -- *A Worcester man faces sentencing Thursday in Superior Court for assaulting an off-duty police officer with a beer bottle last year at a downtown nightclub.

A jury deliberated for about three hours Wednesday before finding Christopher Ferguson, 19, guilty in the assault on Holden police officer Jonathan Bourget at Sh-Booms.

Bourget suffered a deep cut on his left cheek after being struck in the face with a thrown beer bottle that shattered upon impact. The officer later underwent plastic surgery, and still bears a scar from the injury.

Ferguson denied in court that he threw the bottle. He said he had a confrontation with Bourget inside nightclub, and as he turned to walk away, he saw a bottle hurtling through the air from behind him.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bottle attack yields 3-year sentence*
*By Gary V. Murray TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

*







*WORCESTER- *A city man was sentenced to three years in jail today for assaulting an off-duty police officer with a beer bottle last year at a local nightspot.

Christopher A. Ferguson, 19, was convicted Wednesday of mayhem, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon and resisting arrest in the April 15, 2005, attack on 23-year-old Holden Police Officer Jonathan Bourget. The men were at Sh-Booms on Worcester Center Boulevard.

The bottle thrown by Mr. Ferguson shattered on impact, causing a deep laceration to Officer Bourget's left cheek, according to testimony during Mr. Ferguson's Worcester Superior Court trial.

In court this morning, Judge John S. McCann sentenced Mr. Ferguson to 2 1/2 years in the House of Correction on the assault and battery with a dangerous weapon charge. Judge McCann imposed a consecutive 2 1/2-year jail sentence on the resisting arrest charge, with six months to be served. The balance of the sentence was suspended for five years with probation.

Judge McCann also placed Mr. Ferguson on probation for five years on the mayhem charge and cautioned him that he could be facing a state prison sentence of up to 20 years if he were to violate the conditions of probation.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Was this 18 and over night? Why was this kid in a club?


----------

